# Modifier 25 with 59



## maitri1970 (Apr 2, 2009)

If a patient is getting a IV therapeutic as well as a E/M code is it appropriate to use a mod 25 on the 99212-99215 with the 96365 appending mod 59?

99212-25
96365-59

This seems incorrect to me, but I need to be sure.

Thank you for your time and HAPPY CODING


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Apr 2, 2009)

I wouldn't use 59 because the 25 modifier is already demonstrating it is a seperate, identifiable procedure... no need for 59.


----------



## sarmstrong231 (Apr 8, 2009)

maitri1970 said:


> If a patient is getting a IV therapeutic as well as a E/M code is it appropriate to use a mod 25 on the 99212-99215 with the 96365 appending mod 59?
> 
> 99212-25
> 96365-59
> ...


You would not use the 59 on the 96365 just the 25 on the level, but if you had 96365 and any other IVPD, IVP or hydration after the intial IVPB then you would us mod. 59 to show it was another distinct procedure.


----------

